#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [繪圖] "性慾"化石恐龍館...?~"~

## 魔啦茲雷

在上網找到...不知大家看過?

好像是外國...~"~

不過我無法想像暴龍和暴龍是怎麼樣的做愛動作...

曾經電視有播過...忘記什麼時候播放過...

----------


## 豹舞風

太不可思議了～～

外國什麼都有啊-_-

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

這是真的嗎?
總覺得是kuso圖...

----------


## omega

這個嘛，太過骨感了，還是有點肉好。

----------


## 桂圓

做愛乃兵家常事(被打)

不過似乎是模仿人類行事的動作

來個奇怪一點的動作吧～老闆～我要看火車便當！XDD

----------


## 楓葉飄落

什麼東西呀！！
真是..太>////<
只貼出一張就夠我笑了..真是KUSO呀...
真的還是假的呀..
電視上也有?!
以我學術性的觀念，我也想看呀！
看來我也慢慢找找看..XD

----------


## 風之殤

整個很無言阿.................

這張照片是真的嗎?

怎麼看起來像合成的阿??

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

因為恐龍交配很少見.........
不知道科學家會不會研究恐龍性行為學呢？

----------


## vnri

真是讓我大吃ㄧ驚.真是好"性"福的圖喔  :狐狸冷汗:  

我還真想看看實際的大小  :狐狸奸笑:  

不過我想因該看不到真實版的  :狐狸冷汗:

----------


## 雪之龍

我只有一句話能說耶...
真是不可思議....
就連暴龍做那種事情都還有化石...^^

----------


## 鵺影

同意樓上的意見...太骨感了，
還是有點肉的會好看點。

而且...怎麼老是同一招「老漢推車」呢，
真是沒創意...吉米，來點不一樣的吧...XD

----------


## 月下白狐

有沒有可能是做到一半遭逢隕石撞上地球時來不及脫逃呢? :狐狸爽到:

----------


## 銀狼里歐

真是個很"hige"的圖呢  :狐狸冷汗:

----------


## Mei 龍

噗噗~~{笑倒
疑??
話說...如果要合成這種圖片...要怎麼弄阿!?

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

0.0
真的是.!!!!
年紀越大   怪事就越多啊==
沒想到     第一次看到暴龍交配的畫面[給人類的禮物?]
越來越想去國外了 [雖然國內也有很多怪事]

----------


## 蒼痕 羽

哇哈哈!
那是真的的嗎?
太有趣了!我要去那博物館參觀ˇˇˇ

----------


## 許狼中將

嘻～嘻～
如果能看真實的就好了！
不過應該不可能吧！

----------


## 白銀狼之魂

來個標準型的6/9式吧
 :狐狸爽到:

----------

